# Cradle cap in 19 month old - is it normal?



## Omsmom (Dec 11, 2006)

DS was born with gorgeous thick hair but he had cradle cap when he was little. At that time we used olive oil on his scalp regularly and it sort of fell/combed off eventually. He is very fussy about water/shampoo in his hair so I don't shampoo his hair too often, maybe once a week-10 days. recently I noticed whites flakes on his head and it seems he has cradle cap again. Is that possible? Or is it dandruff? In any case does anyone have any ideas about what I can use to clean his scalp? Thanks.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

both of my kids got cradle cap when they were *older* and never had it as infants. My 2 y.o. has it now. I use olive oil before I shampoo. Put some on his head and let it soak in and then shampoo and comb. Not EVERY time... just when I think it needs it. His is more yellowy than white though. I'm wondering if your ds maybe had dandruff instead?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Mine is almost 4 and she *still* gets cradle cap build up from time to time. Normal. (At least, I hope so!







). I do the olive oil trick when I notice it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

my ds is 3 and still has it. hope it's normal


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, dd had it until a few months ago (she is 2.3) and I finally just got very disciplined about removing the flakes during every bathtime with a comb, while her scalp and hair were wet. Nothing else. That did the trick. If it hadn't I would have tried a dandruff shampoo.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Charlie is prone to it still at 2.75. He only gets it after I use shampoo or some other soap on his hair, which I hardly ever do--only if it has sticky gunk in it. Usually just rinsing it with water makes it look and smell nice. Sometimes I lightly scrub his roots with a baking soda paste like I do for myself.

Stripping your scalp and roots of all oil (which is what shampoo does) is not a natural experience for the human body. I think cradle cap is a common reaction, the result of the scalp overproducing oil after being stripped.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

DS got it this summer after being out in the heat for several days in a row. I think that clogged up his scalp. I was horrified when I discovered it because I felt I shouldn't have let it happen but I think it's just one of those things that happens sometimes. He was almost 2 when he got it. He only got a mild case of it once as a baby.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
Charlie is prone to it still at 2.75. He only gets it after I use shampoo or some other soap on his hair, which I hardly ever do--only if it has sticky gunk in it. Usually just rinsing it with water makes it look and smell nice. Sometimes I lightly scrub his roots with a baking soda paste like I do for myself.

Yet another use for good ole baking soda. I'm definitely going to try this, as ds hates getting his hair washed anyway.


----------



## lollith (Jan 19, 2007)

16 months here and I noticed she had it again about a month ago... did have it as an infant too.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

my 21 month old dd has yellow cradle cap stuff. i scrape it off after rubbing oil in her head and letting it stay overnight. but, it's pretty stuck on her head. she gets tiny little blood spots if i scratch at it so i try to leave it alone after a while. that means i never really get it all off her head. but, we keep an eye on it and try. sometimes i worry about the bacteria that is lurking under it.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

My almost 5 year old still has a little!!!!! It's hard to see so I don't worry about it. I suppose I should use olive oil.


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad to know it's normal! I was wondering, too.


----------



## babywolverine (Jun 13, 2006)

My 18mo ds has that yellowy stuff too and he has white blonde hair, so you can see it plainly








Will it go away eventually if I just ignore it or will it be there forever if left untreated?


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ds still gets cradle cap sometimes. We use burt's bee apricot oil. It goes right away.


----------

